# I am a dumb ass bricky but.........



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

.......how come even when I tick the box , I never get told anyone's replied to the ramblings I post??
Cheers
Liam


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

im a dumb ass bricky too Godbarber :lol:


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

apparently the option doesn't work

see a thread about it yesterday


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

I just use "view your posts" and look at the dates..


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

I find it works a bit like a woman... unpredictably

Sometimes I get a nudge, sometimes I don't.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

corradoman said:


> im a dumb ass bricky too Godbarber :lol:


Allright dumbass :wink:

I doubt ive laid 1000 bricks this year , spent most of it fitting kitchens and bathrooms as the council won't do the work they know needs doing.
but I don't mind , saves me old back :twisted:


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

anthony_839 said:


> apparently the option doesn't work
> 
> see a thread about it yesterday


Ahh ok, cheers!!

Liam


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

paulw12 said:


> I just use "view your posts" and look at the dates..


Me too


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Samoa said:


> I find it works a bit like a woman... unpredictably
> 
> Sometimes I get a nudge, sometimes I don't.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There no hope then!!!


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

The Godbarber said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > im a dumb ass bricky too Godbarber :lol:
> ...


Neither have I baldy, been clonking in 100 solids and 140,s and forticretes, building a local school for the last six months, back and shoulder bolloxed so having a couple of weeks well earned rest


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

corradoman said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > corradoman said:
> ...


As you do!!!
I wanna work in macdonalds , they look so happy in thier job!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The Godbarber said:


> .......how come even when I tick the box , I never get told anyone's replied to the ramblings I post??
> Cheers
> Liam


I just sent you a test email from the system. This will go to your registered email. Check your spam folder if you don't see it. If it's not there check that your protection software or your email provider isn't blocking our emails via a spam black list error. Ask them to "white list" our IP address: 174.36.49.240 and our URL http://www.ttforum.co.uk.


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

John-H said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > .......how come even when I tick the box , I never get told anyone's replied to the ramblings I post??
> ...


Ok cheers ill check it out!!


----------

